# Side dump truck



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 3, 2008)

Do any of you guys have a truck or trailer with a bed that dumps off to the side? How is that working out for you? Could anyone share pictures or experiences. Thanks


----------



## lxt (Nov 3, 2008)

Dont know anybody with a set up like that, but know a guy with a ram push, kinda wierd almost garbage truck like!! blows chips in covered box, to dump he has 3 stage hydraulic ram attached to a plate that when engaged pushes the chips out, think like a reverse garbage truck type of thingy???? LOL what a description uhh?

anyway he says he never has a problem with chips freezing or not coming out!!!


LXT.......


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 3, 2008)

lxt said:


> Dont know anybody with a set up like that, but know a guy with a ram push, kinda wierd almost garbage truck like!! blows chips in covered box, to dump he has 3 stage hydraulic ram attached to a plate that when engaged pushes the chips out, think like a reverse garbage truck type of thingy???? LOL what a description uhh?
> 
> anyway he says he never has a problem with chips freezing or not coming out!!!
> 
> ...



When I drove truck I pulled what others called a manure spreader,we hauled asphalt.There were a couple of guys that had those pushers and they were pretty neat.I never seen them have problems.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 4, 2008)

A mate of mine has a 3 way tipper, they are not uncommon around here. Its a pretty simple systems, the is a central ram for lifting the bed and the hinges are set up on both sides and at the back. You simply lock closed the hinges on the side you want to tip on and unlock the others.

The main disadvantage I see is that the truck is overall taller because the mechanism takes up some space, which is what put me off them. Otherwise they can work well.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ENr4Z2faM


----------



## gink595 (Nov 4, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> First time I've seen that type of dump body. Interesting.



I don't think I'd like that, It seems as if a load was staying put not wanting to slide it would roll your truck, it just seems that is the weak axis of a truck(on it's side)


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys I'll post some pics of mine [read my sig] and pic, I built it about 4 winters ago. Simple and cheap to built if you can weld a little. 
I'll have to get my wife to post them for me because I'm just an old chainsaw guy not to up on computers.LOL not only does she yell at me to get off this site to go to bed but she has to work this site too!


----------



## Bluehill logger (Nov 4, 2008)

Climbing Cutter said:


> Do any of you guys have a truck or trailer with a bed that dumps off to the side? How is that working out for you? Could anyone share pictures or experiences. Thanks



this is a much more common option over in Europe than it is in the U.S.A. In my opinion it is much more versatile for tree service i.e. no unhooking a chipper to dump. There have been mentions about stability, with the side dumping, but I've never really heard of a story where this caused a truck to tip. 

The unimog youtube video is a great example. Unimogs frequently use a three way tipper bed, and receive as harsh of use as you could imagine. In terms of longevity and quality there is no difference between the three way dump and standard rear dump bed. 






a couple pics for your enjoyment.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 4, 2008)

*My side-dump trailer/chipper & stump grinder hauler.*

Here are a few pics I promised, sorry this is the best we can do until we can figure out how to paste the pics on this page. My Dodge pulls this unit with ease, but in the older pics you can see my old Ford 1/2 ton had no problem either.My worker can throw the stump chips and blocks on from either side.The beauty of this unit is easy access to narrow driveways etc.I can disconnect and leave my worker work with it while I'm off with the truck doing estimates or whatever. And at the end of the day I store it in my 22'x22' attached 2 car garage with 7' high doors.I may raise my garage doors to 9' and that would enable me to raise my chip box another 2' to 6' high sides. 4 saws & gas/oil fit in the side box [in 1st pic with new Dodge].
View attachment 81290


View attachment 81291


View attachment 81292


View attachment 81293


View attachment 81295


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 4, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Here are a few pics I promised, sorry this is the best we can do until we can figure out how to paste the pics on this page. My Dodge pulls this unit with ease, but in the older pics you can see my old Ford 1/2 ton had no problem either.My worker can throw the stump chips and blocks on from either side.The beauty of this unit is easy access to narrow driveways etc.I can disconnect and leave my worker work with it while I'm off with the truck doing estimates or whatever.
> View attachment 81290
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very cool rig. Did you do it all yourself? I like how you can store grinder on side of chipper.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 4, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> That is a very cool rig. Did you do it all yourself? I like how you can store grinder on side of chipper.



Yeah I did it all by my self. Built it in my car garage about 4 winters ago , took alot of thinking, seeing there is nothing else out there to copy from. I want to stay small as a tree service with only one employee especially in todays tough times. Hope this can help some of you guys out.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 5, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Yeah I did it all by my self. Built it in my car garage about 4 winters ago , took alot of thinking, seeing there is nothing else out there to copy from. I want to stay small as a tree service with only one employee especially in todays tough times. Hope this can help some of you guys out.





Great work mate, thats a fantastic set up. I guess you could fill a box on the pickup as well if you needed the added capacity.


----------



## snowyman (Nov 5, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Hey guys I'll post some pics of mine [read my sig] and pic, I built it about 4 winters ago. Simple and cheap to built if you can weld a little.
> I'll have to get my wife to post them for me because I'm just an old chainsaw guy not to up on computers.LOL not only does she yell at me to get off this site to go to bed but she has to work this site too!



Nice setup you've got.

If you want to know how to post pics, go to this thread, makes it easy.  

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 5, 2008)

snowyman said:


> Nice setup you've got.
> 
> If you want to know how to post pics, go to this thread, makes it easy.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204



I like using photobucket better.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 5, 2008)

snowyman said:


> Nice setup you've got.
> 
> If you want to know how to post pics, go to this thread, makes it easy.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204



Thanks alot for the info, now I can really have some fun with this site.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 5, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Great work mate, thats a fantastic set up. I guess you could fill a box on the pickup as well if you needed the added capacity.



Yes that is this winters off season project. I'm going to build a cab high screen sides / headache rack with swinging back doors. With todays new truck frames that are now completely boxed and hydro formed I don't worry about strength, the truck may be over its legal weight with the box filled with blocks and the trailer full but it never goes on the highway loaded because around here all our dump sites are within town limits. I'm in a rural area . Now if I was in a big city area I would then have to look for a larger truck[ maybe the Unimog LOL] I also plan on building a full width 6'-6" x18"x18" toolbox for the back of the trailer to carry all my climbing and rigging gear that I presently carry in the truck, It will be tight but the unit will still fit in my car garage with the toolbox.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice trailer setup. Something to be said for being able to fit your stuff in your garage.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 15, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Here are a few pics I promised, sorry this is the best we can do until we can figure out how to paste the pics on this page. My Dodge pulls this unit with ease, but in the older pics you can see my old Ford 1/2 ton had no problem either.My worker can throw the stump chips and blocks on from either side.The beauty of this unit is easy access to narrow driveways etc.I can disconnect and leave my worker work with it while I'm off with the truck doing estimates or whatever. And at the end of the day I store it in my 22'x22' attached 2 car garage with 7' high doors.I may raise my garage doors to 9' and that would enable me to raise my chip box another 2' to 6' high sides. 4 saws & gas/oil fit in the side box [in 1st pic with new Dodge].
> View attachment 81290
> 
> 
> ...



That is an awsome little trailer setup.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 15, 2008)

If I was to ever build a bigger unit I would go 8 feet wide up from my 6ftx6in trailer unit. Have lets say a 12-15 inch Bandit chipper on tracks alongside a 36"inch wide Rayco RG 1645 44hp diesel stumpgrinder on the rear of the trailer behind the chipbox. Then pull the unit with a 3 ton truck with a skid steer between the cab and box, with a folding side ramp. Think of the endless possibilities you can do with this kind of setup and still keep your manpower and expenses down.


----------

